#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  INTELBRAS WOM5000 - Firmware v3.1 BETA

## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados bom dia,


Abaixo segue o link da firmware do WOM5000 v3.1 BETA.
http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1


Novidades:
* DDNS da Intelbras
* Modo AP (Auto WDS)


Melhorias:
* Mensagem de orientação do controle de acesso (ACL)


Correções:
* Erro "Code -100" ao clicar no botão "Conectar" no Site Survey e após clicar em "Atualizar" na aba Sinal
* WDS WOM com UBNT - Extra Reporting ativado
* Erro ao ativar regulamentação automática (quando modo for diferente de Cliente) com Extra Reporting ativado
* DFS


Att.


Suporte Digital
Call Center Inet
(48) 2106-0006
*Matriz SJ:*
Rod. BR 101, Km 210, Área Industrial
São José/SC - CEP: 88.104-800
www.intelbras.com.br

----------


## kbca12

> Prezados bom dia,
> 
> 
> Abaixo segue o link da firmware do WOM5000 v3.1 BETA.
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1
> 
> 
> Novidades:
> * DDNS da Intelbras
> ...


Boa tarde amigo

Teria a possibilidade de colocar um firmware para ele trabalhar em 10ghz? não uso eles por causa disso. Minha rede é toda em 10ghz. E acredito que muitos amigos usem 10ghz

----------


## wdnc5

> Prezados bom dia,
> 
> 
> Abaixo segue o link da firmware do WOM5000 v3.1 BETA.
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/arquivos...&idm=1&count=1
> 
> 
> Novidades:
> * DDNS da Intelbras
> ...


Olá, amigo estou precisando de compra alguns equipamentos intelbras, no momento estou precisando de 30 peças do wom 5000 sabe de um fornecedor a preço justo? se tiver me mande contato aqui em um fornecedor encontrei a R$150,00. se alguem souber de um fornecedor com melhor preço entre em contato comigo.

----------


## Roberto21

> Olá, amigo estou precisando de compra alguns equipamentos intelbras, no momento estou precisando de 30 peças do wom 5000 sabe de um fornecedor a preço justo? se tiver me mande contato aqui em um fornecedor encontrei a R$150,00. se alguem souber de um fornecedor com melhor preço entre em contato comigo.


Meu caro você acha que R$ 150.00 em uma antena intelbras 5.8 não é um preço justo ? Me diga então o que, e qual equipamento que você acha o preço justo?

Essa antena tem dois anos de garantia da fabrica, e ao menos no meu fornecedor ele me dá mais um ano pela loja, pago R$ 150.00 por uma Intelbras e acho justíssimo, quanto você cobra inicialmente de seu cliente? Se cobrar R$ 150.00 iniciais e só empatar, e se cobrar R$ 50.00 por mês a seu cliente cada antena te deixará R$ 600.00 por ano, se falar nas 30 que você quer comprar seriam 600.00 X 30, seriam então R$ 18.000 Reais anuais com 30 antenas funcionando,tá ruim ???? Tá na hora de rever os conceitos de preço não ??

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Boa tarde amigo
> 
> Teria a possibilidade de colocar um firmware para ele trabalhar em 10ghz? não uso eles por causa disso. Minha rede é toda em 10ghz. E acredito que muitos amigos usem 10ghz


Infelizmente esse é uma limitação de Hardware.
O chipset não possui suporte para 10 mhz.

----------


## jorgilson

> Boa tarde amigo
> 
> Teria a possibilidade de colocar um firmware para ele trabalhar em 10ghz? não uso eles por causa disso. Minha rede é toda em 10ghz. E acredito que muitos amigos usem 10ghz


Amigo não seria 10 MHz?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá, amigo estou precisando de compra alguns equipamentos intelbras, no momento estou precisando de 30 peças do wom 5000 sabe de um fornecedor a preço justo? se tiver me mande contato aqui em um fornecedor encontrei a R$150,00. se alguem souber de um fornecedor com melhor preço entre em contato comigo.


Bom dia,

Você pode acessar o link abaixo e verificar a lista de Distribuidores Intelbras:

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br/contato/onde

Att.


Suporte Digital
Call Center Inet
(48) 2106-0006
*Matriz SJ:*
Rod. BR 101, Km 210, Área Industrial
São José/SC - CEP: 88.104-800
www.intelbras.com.br

----------


## elielton

Tem uma previsão de quando a WOM5000 terá protocolo IPoll?
É a única coisa que está faltando para ser um conjunto perfeito, wom5000 + basestation intelbras.

----------


## vendasubiquiti

> Olá, amigo estou precisando de compra alguns equipamentos intelbras, no momento estou precisando de 30 peças do wom 5000 sabe de um fornecedor a preço justo? se tiver me mande contato aqui em um fornecedor encontrei a R$150,00. se alguem souber de um fornecedor com melhor preço entre em contato comigo.


Qual revenda conseguiu este valor?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tem uma previsão de quando a WOM5000 terá protocolo IPoll?
> É a única coisa que está faltando para ser um conjunto perfeito, wom5000 + basestation intelbras.


Bom dia,

Ainda não temos previsão. Mas assim que tivermos novidades, postamos aqui no fórum.

Att.


Suporte Digital
Call Center Inet
(48) 2106-0006
*Matriz SJ:*
Rod. BR 101, Km 210, Área Industrial
São José/SC - CEP: 88.104-800
www.intelbras.com.br

----------


## Poemander

O amigo Elielton falou tudo... tb estou aguardando ansioso pela inclusão do protocolo IPoll no wom 5000... é por esse detalhe q ainda não adquiri o basestation intelbras.

Abraço.

----------


## elielton

Suporte Intelbras, acho que seria o caso de começar a analisar essa questão com mais urgência, já que segundo um técnico da intebras mencionou em um evento que participei na cidade de Londrina-Pr, é só uma atualização de software pois no hardware não tem alteração.
Tendo este protocolo no WOM5000 tenho certeza que as vendas no minimo irão dobrar, pois hj ele está bem mais barato do que uma nano da UBNT.

----------


## wdnc5

> Qual revenda conseguiu este valor?


http://www.versatilstore.com.br/P-00...Hz-12-dBi.aspx

a vista conseguiu a R$150,00

----------


## Roberto21

> Tem uma previsão de quando a WOM5000 terá protocolo IPoll?
> É a única coisa que está faltando para ser um conjunto perfeito, wom5000 + basestation intelbras.


Concordo!!!

Tenho 4 basestation da Intelbras funcionando na rede, com desempenho surpreendente, estou só aguardando as antenas com Ipoll, acho que vai enterrar as nanoloco da vida quando isso acontecer.

----------


## elielton

Acho q enterrar as nanoloco não vai, pq terá muitos clientes que ainda usarão nanoloco, mas no meu ponto de vista será uma grande mudança principalmente para atender clientes empresariais não apenas com internet, mas também com telefonia VOIP, monitoramento de cameras, etc.

----------


## kbca12

> Amigo não seria 10 MHz?




Isso Amigo 10MHZ

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> Boa tarde amigo
> 
> Teria a possibilidade de colocar um firmware para ele trabalhar em 10ghz? não uso eles por causa disso. Minha rede é toda em 10ghz. E acredito que muitos amigos usem 10ghz


Ola amigo, quanto voce ta entregando em 10Mhz?

----------


## wesleydialmeida

> Suporte Intelbras, acho que seria o caso de começar a analisar essa questão com mais urgência, já que segundo um técnico da intebras mencionou em um evento que participei na cidade de Londrina-Pr, é só uma atualização de software pois no hardware não tem alteração.
> Tendo este protocolo no WOM5000 tenho certeza que as vendas no minimo irão dobrar, pois hj ele está bem mais barato do que uma nano da UBNT.



Acho que quando isso acontecer sera uma revolução, se brincar vou ate mudar minha rede para intelbras apesar de ainda nao ter testado o won5000, mas acho que ja esta na hora.

----------


## kbca12

> Ola amigo, quanto voce ta entregando em 10Mhz?


entrego até 3mb mais posso entregar mais, Em minha casa o nano já bateu 20 mega de trafego. isso a 3km com sinal de -54

----------


## salvato

> Boa tarde amigo
> 
> Teria a possibilidade de colocar um firmware para ele trabalhar em 10ghz? não uso eles por causa disso. Minha rede é toda em 10ghz. E acredito que muitos amigos usem 10ghz


Segundo o engenheiro que estava na feira de telecom em SP, por usar chipset Ralink a intelbras não ira trabalhar em 10Mhz nem 5Mhz.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Segundo o engenheiro que estava na feira de telecom em SP, por usar chipset Ralink a intelbras não ira trabalhar em 10Mhz nem 5Mhz.





O Chipset do WOM5000 não possui suporte para 10MHz.

----------


## misterbogus

o fato do mesmo não poder trabalhar em 10mhz ou 5mhz deixa como fato da única utilidade ser o Preço.!

----------


## salvato

> o fato do mesmo não poder trabalhar em 10mhz ou 5mhz deixa como fato da única utilidade ser o Preço.!


Acredito que não só o fato de não funcionar em 10Mhz também a o fator de ele não trabalhar com dupla polarização, mas até ai esta tudo funcionando perfeitamente ja tenho 50 rodando na rede sem nenhum problema e em alguns casos com sinal melhor que UBNT, lembrando que todos meus equipamentos trabalhando em AP são UBNT como rckets, nano 5 e até nano loco m5.

Fora a vantagem do preço tem o suporte e a assistencia técnica, mas tomara que depois de se fixar no mercado a INTELBRAS não abandone o projeto ou almente o preço.

----------


## misterbogus

o mais engraçado, é que quando agente liga para o suporte para reportar um bug, mesmo o bug sendo confirmado, eles te passam de forma indireta que é culpa sua, e do Ap que vc está usando. 

não saber reconhecer falhas, é coisa de gigantes que um dia caem. como falei. a única coisa que presta na WON até agora que vi de excepcional é o preço.

----------


## salvato

> o mais engraçado, é que quando agente liga para o suporte para reportar um bug, mesmo o bug sendo confirmado, eles te passam de forma indireta que é culpa sua, e do Ap que vc está usando. 
> 
> não saber reconhecer falhas, é coisa de gigantes que um dia caem. como falei. a única coisa que presta na WON até agora que vi de excepcional é o preço.


Até o momento não tive maiores problemas com o equipamento e nem com o suporte. Das 63 unidades que comprei umas 45 já estao rodando sem problemas com a mais velha ai ja a 90 dias de instalado.
3 unidades apresentaram o defeito de não associar ip na interface WAN ao entrar em contato com o suporte ja estava preparado e ao ser atendido fizemos um teste de atualizar o firmaware o que corrigiu o problema em 1 das 3 as outras o suporte solicitou que eu encaminhesse para assistencia sem culpar meus equipamentos que estavam em AP. Avisei o vendedor e o mesmo solicitou que eu encaminhasse a revenda em vez da assistencia técnica.

Não to aqui pra puxar o saco de ninguem sempre usei UBNT agora estou usando intelbras e até agora não tenho do que reclamar, pois quando tiver vou ser o primeiro a voltar aqui e compartilhar minha experiencia ruim mas por enquanto apenas boas.

----------


## misterbogus

usando WON de forma genérica, agente não tem o que reclamar mesmo, isso é, se o mesmo estiver no máxio 1km, acima disso já começa a surgir as decepções.

ai quando vc vai fazer configurações mais finas, tentar trabalhar melhor o data rate do equipamento, conectar via WDS. ai vc começa a se estressar. 

E quando vc liga para lá, eles te explicam que não é limitação do chip set, é que ele foi feito assim. 
quando joguei na cara que até em radios ralink conseguia ajudar em 10mhz, as desculpas usadas foram outras.

mas bem. fazer o que né.

----------


## salvato

Qual tipo de configuração em WDS você teve problemas? Aqui só uso WDS nos condominios onde preciso que o MAC repassado ao MIKROTIK seja o do cliente então coloco o radio em brigie com a opção WDS ativa.
Já radios interligados em WDS para compartilhar o mesmo nome de rede esse eu não utilizo aqui.
Para condominios por enquanto tenho apenas um wor 5000 sendo utilizado e na versão 3.1 consegui fazer funcionar.
Ja esse tipo de ajuste não precisei ainda efetuar em nenhum deles todos foram instalados proximos, o que eu tenho feito aqui foi manter em meu estoque sempre um nano loco m5 e um airgrid m5 caso eu enfrente algum problema num cliente mais distante ou com visada prejudicada parto pros UBNT.

----------


## misterbogus

> Qual tipo de configuração em WDS você teve problemas? Aqui só uso WDS nos condominios onde preciso que o MAC repassado ao MIKROTIK seja o do cliente então coloco o radio em brigie com a opção WDS ativa.
> Já radios interligados em WDS para compartilhar o mesmo nome de rede esse eu não utilizo aqui.
> Para condominios por enquanto tenho apenas um wor 5000 sendo utilizado e na versão 3.1 consegui fazer funcionar.
> Ja esse tipo de ajuste não precisei ainda efetuar em nenhum deles todos foram instalados proximos, o que eu tenho feito aqui foi manter em meu estoque sempre um nano loco m5 e um airgrid m5 caso eu enfrente algum problema num cliente mais distante ou com visada prejudicada parto pros UBNT.


o firmware 3.0 corrigiu o problema do wds. mas e todas pessoas que tiveram transtornos? será que o consumidor deve ser tratado como resto e não como prioridade?

mas essa estratégia de deixar um ubnt de ressalva é uma boa ideia. Eu quando estou fazendo redes em condomínios, também compro o WOM pelo preço, mas deixo um UBNT por segurança. fazer o que né.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

a verção 3.2 beta SUMIU!!!!

----------


## salvato

> a verção 3.2 beta SUMIU!!!!


Nem tinha visti essa versão por la?
Colocaram e tiraram foi isso?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> a verção 3.2 beta SUMIU!!!!



Bom dia,

A versão mais atual é a v3.1 - Beta2.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=718

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## DGaba

> Olá, amigo estou precisando de compra alguns equipamentos intelbras, no momento estou precisando de 30 peças do wom 5000 sabe de um fornecedor a preço justo? se tiver me mande contato aqui em um fornecedor encontrei a R$150,00. se alguem souber de um fornecedor com melhor preço entre em contato comigo.


Somos uma das 3 maiores distribuidoras de Intelbrás do Brasil. Distribuimos produtos das linhas de Network, CFTV e Telecom.
Na linha de Network temos rádios, switchs, roteadores, etc.
Aqui nós temos bom preço, na maioria das vezes pronta entrega e ótimo atendimento.
PLANTEC DISTRIBUIDORA - 11 2147 3295
Daniel Gaba

----------


## EduardoECD

Liguem 43 3305 7721

----------


## silviomaraujo

Como faço pra clonar MAC no modo Cliente?
Tem a opção pra habilitar, mas não tem o campo pra colocar o endereço mac clonado
Estou usando firmware 3.1-BETA2

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Como faço pra clonar MAC no modo Cliente?
> Tem a opção pra habilitar, mas não tem o campo pra colocar o endereço mac clonado
> Estou usando firmware 3.1-BETA2


Olá,

Segue imagem mostrando o campo onde o MAC deve ser inserido.


At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## salvato

Ola amigos!
Vou aproveitar esse post do WOR 5000 na versão 3.1 beta. Para lhes posicionar um problema que venho tendo em minha rede.
Aqui atendo residencia e condominios, sendo que nos condominios utilizo o equipamento em em modo BRIGIE com a opçao WDS ativa. Por que uso assim? Por que assim os clientes atras do equipamento conseguem autenticar no HOTSPOT ou no PPPOE e em meu mikrotik mostra o MAC do micro do cliente. 
########################################
Minhas configurações usando UBNT que funcionam 100%
Torre =Nano M5 em AP+WDS 
Condominio Cliente Nano loco M5 em cliente com wds ativo.
Ambos em modo BRIGIE.
Cliente loga em ambas as autenticaçoes e não tenho problema.
###########################################
Minhas configurações usando WOR 5000
Torre - Nano M5 em AP + WDS
Condominio Cliente em modo cliente com wds ativo 
Ambos modo BRIGIE
############################################
Problemas:
1 Cliente em PPPOE não autentica de jeito nenhum.
2 A tela de HotSpot só aparece pro primeiro cliente depois os outros não conseguem navegar e a tela nem aparece pra tentativa de LOGIN.

Se eu desmarcar a opção WDS funciona perfeito, todos clientes logam mas no MK mostra o MAC da antena WOR 5000 o que me traz problemas.

Alguem ai efetuou outros testes usa esse tipo de estrutura. 
Entrei em contato com o suporte Intelbras estou aguardando retorno deles, pois iriam efetuar testes.

----------


## Arthuzitow

> Ola amigos!
> Vou aproveitar esse post do WOR 5000 na versão 3.1 beta. Para lhes posicionar um problema que venho tendo em minha rede.
> Aqui atendo residencia e condominios, sendo que nos condominios utilizo o equipamento em em modo BRIGIE com a opçao WDS ativa. Por que uso assim? Por que assim os clientes atras do equipamento conseguem autenticar no HOTSPOT ou no PPPOE e em meu mikrotik mostra o MAC do micro do cliente. 
> ########################################
> Minhas configurações usando UBNT que funcionam 100%
> Torre =Nano M5 em AP+WDS 
> Condominio Cliente Nano loco M5 em cliente com wds ativo.
> Ambos em modo BRIGIE.
> Cliente loga em ambas as autenticaçoes e não tenho problema.
> ...



Amigo não sei bem, mais pelo Firmware que você usa ser o 3.1 BETA creio que ele possa está com algum problema nessa questão, pois eu uso a versão 3.0 e ela funciona tranquilamente, meus clientes se conectam usando Hotspot e funciona tranquilamente, aqui o MK pega o MAC de cada placa do cliente ou roteador wi-fi quando se utiliza. 

Faz um teste mudando a versão do Firmware. Abraço!

----------


## salvato

Mas versão 3.0 não tem a opção wds em modo cliente?

----------


## Arthuzitow

Amigo vou verificar pois agora de imediato não sei lhe responder. Mais creio que tenha sim.

----------


## salvato

Acabei de olhar não tem veja os prints

----------


## Arthuzitow

> Acabei de olhar não tem veja os prints



Verdade porém, uso da forma que falei a versão 3.0 modo cliente em bridge e no mk recebo o mac de cada placa de rede do cliente. Creio que seja um bug em seu Firmware. Teste usar a 3.0 e veja se muda em relação ao MAC.

----------


## JonasMT

Ao pessoal do suporte qual a previsao para o lançamento do Wom 5000 MIMO com antena de 14dbi!?

----------


## salvato

> Verdade porém, uso da forma que falei a versão 3.0 modo cliente em bridge e no mk recebo o mac de cada placa de rede do cliente. Creio que seja um bug em seu Firmware. Teste usar a 3.0 e veja se muda em relação ao MAC.


Amigo por favor de uma olhadinha a mais ai, veja se realmente é o MAC do PC no mikrotik vou ver se consigo um print mais aqui só passa o MAC da antena.

----------


## Poemander

No site da Intelbras está disponível há um bom tempo o Firmware WOM 5000 v3.1 final e o Firmware WOM 5000 v3.2 - BETA... já experimentou instalar este último pra ver se resolve o problema?

Abraço.

----------


## Arthuzitow

> Amigo por favor de uma olhadinha a mais ai, veja se realmente é o MAC do PC no mikrotik vou ver se consigo um print mais aqui só passa o MAC da antena.



Um rede pequena, o IP 10... é do WOM e os demais são dos clientes conectados a ele. Veja a imagem.

----------


## salvato

> No site da Intelbras está disponível há um bom tempo o Firmware WOM 5000 v3.1 final e o Firmware WOM 5000 v3.2 - BETA... já experimentou instalar este último pra ver se resolve o problema?
> 
> Abraço.


Já estou usando a versão 3.2

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Um rede pequena, o IP 10... é do WOM e os demais são dos clientes conectados a ele. Veja a imagem.


Amigo aqui usei a versão 3.0 e não rolou, explique melhor como esta a configuração dessa sua antena.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ola amigos!
> Vou aproveitar esse post do WOR 5000 na versão 3.1 beta. Para lhes posicionar um problema que venho tendo em minha rede.
> Aqui atendo residencia e condominios, sendo que nos condominios utilizo o equipamento em em modo BRIGIE com a opçao WDS ativa. Por que uso assim? Por que assim os clientes atras do equipamento conseguem autenticar no HOTSPOT ou no PPPOE e em meu mikrotik mostra o MAC do micro do cliente. 
> ########################################
> Minhas configurações usando UBNT que funcionam 100%
> Torre =Nano M5 em AP+WDS 
> Condominio Cliente Nano loco M5 em cliente com wds ativo.
> Ambos em modo BRIGIE.
> Cliente loga em ambas as autenticaçoes e não tenho problema.
> ...


Bom dia Salvato,

Abaixo segue um vídeo simples mostrando o cenário que montamos aqui. No exemplo não encontramos nenhum problema na autenticação PPPoE do cliente no Mikrotik.

http://screencast.com/t/82dvD8WF0sv

Caso tenha alguma dúvida estamos a disposição.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## cooperrj

Vou ser sincero, estou gostando muito do equipamento WOM, eu os uso já a alguns meses como cliente, por urgência coloquei 2 deles que estavam no estoque como AP para atender algo em torno de 5 clientes cada, com distancia máxima de 1km, não teve diferença nenhuma, e no geral são clientes com 5mb de plano, e falo mais, houve até redução no tempo de resposta, o sinal ficou o mesmo...
Estou usando em alguns deles a versão 3.2-BETA, tem equipamentos ligados a mais de 30 dias sem necessidade de reboot...

Abraços.

----------


## jaedson

Olá boa tarde
sou novo no Fórum e pra não fazer perguntas em tópicos errados vou aproveitar esse tópico do WOM5000, vou relatar um problema que tem me acontecido, tenho um APC5M-90 na minha torre configurada só pra os clientes que tem WOM, até ai tudo bem, coloquei alguns clientes, ficou funcionando bem, mais de umas duas Semanas pra cá, o WOM5000 dos clientes não acha mais o sinal da minha Base APC5M-90 e nem os outros paineis da torre e quando acha é muito alto o sinal e não deixa conectar.

desde já agradeço a todos pela ajuda!

----------


## Poemander

Isso aconteceu comigo quando eu usei um WOM 5000 como ap... tudo estava normal no WOM 5000 que estava no cliente... cheguei a testar com outro embaixo da torre, ele encontrava a rede, conectava, mas não navegava...

De tanto insistir em reiniciar o aparelho que estava na torre, do nada ele voltava a funcionar.

Pretendo experimentar usar Nanostation M5 na torre, com Airmax desativado e WOM 5000 nos clientes até 1 km.

Abraço.

----------


## DGaba

> Olá boa tarde
> sou novo no Fórum e pra não fazer perguntas em tópicos errados vou aproveitar esse tópico do WOM5000, vou relatar um problema que tem me acontecido, tenho um APC5M-90 na minha torre configurada só pra os clientes que tem WOM, até ai tudo bem, coloquei alguns clientes, ficou funcionando bem, mais de umas duas Semanas pra cá, o WOM5000 dos clientes não acha mais o sinal da minha Base APC5M-90 e nem os outros paineis da torre e quando acha é muito alto o sinal e não deixa conectar.
> 
> desde já agradeço a todos pela ajuda!


Bom dia!
Amigo, tenho 1 contato direto de um cara do suporte da Intelbrás que dá grande assistência a meus clientes.
Passe-me seus telefones, peço pra ele te contatar. Vários clientes que encontraram alguns problemas anteriormente, hoje estão super satisfeitos. Inclusive estamos tratando agora um caso em Itú, interior de S. Paulo.
Aguardamos contato, ou se preferir pode me ligar.

Daniel Gaba
11 2147 3295

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá boa tarde
> sou novo no Fórum e pra não fazer perguntas em tópicos errados vou aproveitar esse tópico do WOM5000, vou relatar um problema que tem me acontecido, tenho um APC5M-90 na minha torre configurada só pra os clientes que tem WOM, até ai tudo bem, coloquei alguns clientes, ficou funcionando bem, mais de umas duas Semanas pra cá, o WOM5000 dos clientes não acha mais o sinal da minha Base APC5M-90 e nem os outros paineis da torre e quando acha é muito alto o sinal e não deixa conectar.
> 
> desde já agradeço a todos pela ajuda!



Olá,

Você pode verificar alguns pontos como:

*- Versão de Firmware.* ( Esta deve estar a mais atual nos dois equipamentos. Abaixo segue o link para download )

*Firmware WOM5000:*
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=718

*Firmware APC 5M-90:*
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte_...lng=1&prod=713

*- Canal.* ( O rádio APC 5M-90 possui a ferramenta de análise de espectro. Você pode usar para mapear o melhor canal )

*- Espaçamento de canal.* ( Você pode habilitar para ter mais opções de canais )

*- ATPC.* (Esta opção regula a potência do rádio automaticamente)

*- DFS.* ( Faz com que o rádio trabalhe em caráter secundário quando o canal utilizado pertence a faixa de DFS.) 

Caso tenha alguma dúvida referente a configuração do APC 5M-90 ou WOM5000, nosso suporte está a disposição através dos canais abaixo:

Telefone: (48)2106-0006
e-mail: [email protected]
Chat: http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php


Att.


Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Reinan

Não tive muita sorte com esta versão, após a atualização para esta versão acabei perdendo o acesso via ip ao rádio, tentei resetar mais nada...

----------


## olavosimas

> Bom dia Salvato,
> 
> Abaixo segue um vídeo simples mostrando o cenário que montamos aqui. No exemplo não encontramos nenhum problema na autenticação PPPoE do cliente no Mikrotik.
> 
> http://screencast.com/t/82dvD8WF0sv
> 
> Caso tenha alguma dúvida estamos a disposição.
> 
> At.
> ...


Ainda continuo com o problema do colega. Quando coloco o wom em wds ativo, o cliente não navega, as vezes nem pega DHCP. Em meu caso é hotspot.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ainda continuo com o problema do colega. Quando coloco o wom em wds ativo, o cliente não navega, as vezes nem pega DHCP. Em meu caso é hotspot.


Olá,

O WOM5000 que você está utilizando como Cliente está com qual versão de firmware?
Em qual equipamento o WOM5000 está se conectando?
Quais as configurações wireless do seu AP?
Se possível faça um post com as imagens de configuração ou vídeo de ambos os equipamentos. 

Se preferir, você pode entrar em contato com o nosso suporte técnico através dos canais abaixo:
Telefone: (48)2106-0006
Chat:http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php 

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigos do fórum.... tenho uma unidade do WOM 5000 que parou de funcionar... quando é ligada, os 2 primeiros leds acendem e mesmo colocando o ip manualmente nas configurações de rede, não consigo acessar as configurações. Fica aparecendo a famosa exclamação sobre um triângulo informando: conectividade nula ou limitada.

Existe alguma outra forma de acessar as configurações do aparelho?

Abraço.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá, amigos do fórum.... tenho uma unidade do WOM 5000 que parou de funcionar... quando é ligada, os 2 primeiros leds acendem e mesmo colocando o ip manualmente nas configurações de rede, não consigo acessar as configurações. Fica aparecendo a famosa exclamação sobre um triângulo informando: conectividade nula ou limitada.
> 
> Existe alguma outra forma de acessar as configurações do aparelho?
> 
> Abraço.


Olá,

Não sei se você já fez isso mas tente fazer o reset no equipamento, pressionando o botão de reset durante 15 segundos com o WOM5000 ligado na energia elétrica.
Tente fazer o teste de acesso utilizando outro cabo e computador. Se você tiver outro adaptador PoE e Fonte com as mesmas especificações, poderá testar também. 
Se estas alternativas não resolverem, você pode levar o seu equipamento até uma de nossas Autorizadas ou entrar em contato com o nosso suporte através do telefone (48)2106-0006.

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------

